# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  stupid pain

## s1nc1ty

So... like half a year / 8 months ago i was in a place where there was no gym access and i did curls with a huge plastic bag full of magasines and books. I did concetration curls with slow motion negative, and because the plastic bag is huge it pulls your hand in a different way... wich is kind of harder on your forearm, pulls it more in a negatice way or yeah.. kinda hard for me to explain since english is not my main language. But yeah... i got a minor injury from it or something... it pulled my left arm in a bad way.. stretched or something.. It hurt for me to do pullups and curls and so on... So i rested couple of weeks and in time it seemed to go away. But now im doing physical labor thats pretty hard on the forearms and weightlifting too and the pain has come back recently... Maybe because work... i havent "pulled" anything while training atleast. BUt it hurts for me to do pullups and pulling motions in general atm. Its abit hard to explain but the location of the pain is at on my left forearm,if i rotate it so palm is facing down a muscle pops out right next to the lower part of the elbow ... There is where it hurts... very close to the elbow... but it isnt the elbow joint.

Im stuck with this abit annoying siituation atm and im not daring doing pullups etc only pushing exercises since im afraid the pain will get worse.. I thought maybe someone has had similar pain in the same place or got some advice


I could tough it out and work out pullups and so on it doesnt hurt doing the exercise very much just the spot becomes really painful to touch later.. the pain while doing exercise is minor... But it really demotivates me because im afraid it will go worse and then i cant workout at all etc so im careful

----------


## Hoss34

Painful to touch later is concerning. Go see a doctor.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

If you fight through it, it could become a chronic injury. I would see a specialist if you can afford it.

Stop the workouts completely for the upper body right now.

----------


## s1nc1ty

Luckily i can do chest, shoulders and triceps, only hurts when i do back / biceps movements. Havent done pullups, curls etc for like 2 weeks now. Pain is starting to dissapear but i still feel it in there a little bit sometimes so im kinda scared if i start pulling again it wll go back as it was. So im gonna give back and biceps abit more rest and just focus on the pressing movements for now

----------


## Ghostman_SW

Just be aware that you could cauuse a muscle imbalance between the horiztonal pulling back muscles and the horizontal pushing chest muscles. Might be tricky to get that to heal as quickly with a physical job.

----------


## s1nc1ty

I think i figured out whats causing the pain ... im pretty sure i have golfers elbow on both hands. Its worse on the left arm but now the right one is hurting also from same place. I work as a scaffold installer so i carry and lift long and heavy shit in awkward positions etc all day and from that the forearms get alot work and elbow tendon overuse it seems. I have not even heard of golfers elbow before tbh.. from what i read i must massage inner forearms, stretch and do wrist curls. Anyone had the golfers elbow?

----------


## Ghostman_SW

I have not but would recommend icing the elbows after work...or after the rehab routine you mentioned.

----------


## almostgone

> I think i figured out whats causing the pain ... im pretty sure i have golfers elbow on both hands. Its worse on the left arm but now the right one is hurting also from same place. I work as a scaffold installer so i carry and lift long and heavy shit in awkward positions etc all day and from that the forearms get alot work and elbow tendon overuse it seems. I have not even heard of golfers elbow before tbh.. from what i read i must massage inner forearms, stretch and do wrist curls. Anyone had the golfers elbow?


Do a YouTube for "voodoo floss"..... preferably one by Kelly Starrett. Did wonders for me for both golfer's and tennis elbow. It's not an instant cure, but it it relieved pain and will allow you to train with lighter weight until the inflammation is gone.

----------


## s1nc1ty

> Do a YouTube for "voodoo floss"..... preferably one by Kelly Starrett. Did wonders for me for both golfer's and tennis elbow. It's not an instant cure, but it it relieved pain and will allow you to train with lighter weight until the inflammation is gone.


So i should vodoo floss the elbows for work and working out... Is wearing that stuff for 9h straight good?

Edit: nvm i understand now you have to keep it on for 3 min only

----------


## almostgone

> So i should vodoo floss the elbows for work and working out... Is wearing that stuff for 9h straight good?
> 
> Edit: nvm i understand now you have to keep it on for 3 min only


You got it right in your edit. It's just for short compression therapy sessions. It really has helped me.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> You got it right in your edit. It's just for short compression therapy sessions. It really has helped me.


Showed my brother a youtube video on vodoo flossing and he just ordered some bands on Amazon. Thenk you for the advice. He has been doing finger extension exercises with a rubber webbing at the recommendation of a friend of his that does manual labor.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

I told him to look for Rogue bands but he couldn't find them with the search on Amazon. Got another brand. I assume off brands are adequate?

----------


## almostgone

> I told him to look for Rogue bands but he couldn't find them with the search on Amazon. Got another brand. I assume off brands are adequate?


Should be. There was a WOD brand that was decent, just rinse them off well. The powder that was on them is a little irritating.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> Should be. There was a WOD brand that was decent, just rinse them off well. The powder that was on them is a little irritating.


He saw those WOD bands but ended up getting these:
Limm Muscle Compression Floss Bands - Set A: Includes 2 Levels of Compression (regular and heavy) and Travel Pouch

If Prime is on time, they should arrive tomorrow for him. Thanks for the cleaning tip.

----------


## almostgone

> He saw those WOD bands but ended up getting these:
> Limm Muscle Compression Floss Bands - Set A: Includes 2 Levels of Compression (regular and heavy) and Travel Pouch
> 
> If Prime is on time, they should arrive tomorrow for him. Thanks for the cleaning tip.


No problem, glad to help when I can. I would start off with the regular compression for the first time. It will allow y'all to get the hang of wrapping and tucking in the free end of the floss. It's not hard to do, just overlap the wrap by about 1/3 to 1/2 the floss width as you wrap it around the arm. Y'all will need each other's help to wrap it, it's not something you can apply to yourself properly.

Don't freak if you see a little bruising or petechiae. That's normal and goes away.

Watch the video again before you use it and post up and let us know if it helps him!

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> No problem, glad to help when I can. I would start off with the regular compression for the first time. It will allow y'all to get the hang of wrapping and tucking in the free end of the floss. It's not hard to do, just overlap the wrap by about 1/3 to 1/2 the floss width as you wrap it around the arm. Y'all will need each other's help to wrap it, it's not something you can apply to yourself properly.
> 
> Don't freak if you see a little bruising or petechiae. That's normal and goes away.
> 
> Watch the video again before you use it and post up and let us know if it helps him!


He got them today in the mail. I will help him out with getting it on. Getting that rubber tucked in by yourself probably is no easy task.

My brother can't lift anymore because of manual labor work has its toll in his 40's but..we are both fair skinned so having red marks on our shoulders from squats or standing calf raises are not new...lol. 

Thanks again.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

Just got done wrapping both of his arms. Started with the regular compression band. Don't see how someone. like you said Almostgone, could wrap it on their own and get proper tension. 

Took me two tries to get it right. It was too low on the forearm the first time and did not have enough tension. 

He did the some of the exercises on a Youtube vid and was glad to get it off. The pain in his elbows were reduced after the blood rushed back in. 

I did some blood flow restriction exercises in DDP Yoga so I definitely know how much of relief it is to get the bands off after your done.

----------


## almostgone

Oh, when the floss is loosened and removed, it feels soooo damn good!

----------


## Ghostman_SW

My brother said nothing has worked better for his golfer and tennis elbows than Voodoo Flossing. He said his hands stopped going numb while sleeping. Thank you for helping him.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> Oh, when the floss is loosened and removed, it feels soooo damn good!


He has plantar fasciitis so I will see how good it works for that.

----------


## s1nc1ty

So i was reading around on the golfers elbow and i found this crazy fix to it. It sounds too good to be true and if something sounds too good to be true it usually is but this seems to be from a credible source. I think we all know Mark Rippetoe, founder of starting strength. He is not a doctor but he is a respected and well known coach and i doubt he is talking out of hes ass. He recomends to cure the golfers elbow with a bunch of chin ups. If you can do 10 chinups, he recomends you do 3 reps for 20 sets, twice a week. THe acumulation of the 6o reps will make the elbow hurt so bad that the body will heal it or something in those lines and he says if you do it, by 5th pullup session your pain will be gone. Not sure about this 100% but I think it might be worth a try, thinking about it atleast.

Heres the video where he explains it :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2MA...artingStrength

----------


## s1nc1ty

So i did the mark rippetoe thing. Golfers elbow didnt dissapear with 2 week but at start it hurt bad and as the weeks went on the pain went lesser and lesser until it almost dissapeared. So it basically worked.I was working out normal already and hardly ever felt pain and even it was then it was really really small so i didnt even notice.
But now , like 2 weeks ago or something the pain came back. I have slow brain sometimes so i just carried on training ignoring the pain cause i couldnt figure out whats causing it. The pain was coming after push sessions now ( before it was pullups and carrying stuff at work what caused the pain). But now the pain gotten so big again that i cant ignore it and hurts to do pullups etc again too. So I think about : my push session is only 4 exercises and kinda strength / shoulder oriented. It is as follows : Heavy OHP 4 sets, weighted dips 4 sets, ez bar overhead extention 4 sets and lateral raises 4 sets. All done at home btw because i have the gear needed. So I think the overhead extention might be the reason now, pretty sure but not 100%. Kinda sucks because lately ive been expiriencing good strength gains finally.. before my strenggth was stalling or progressing slowly but last month or 2 ive seen noticable increase.

Anyways lets see what happens not sure what im gonna do. I think maybe have to stop overhead extention for a little while. And starting the mark rippetoe pullup thing again. And gonna do wrist curls 3 sets both nornal and reverse every other day.

Thing is i never felt any pain while doing the overhead extention but next day it hurts... 
Not really sure what causing it again but all i know is i wanna get rid of it its fucking annoying. I love training and i wanna do heavy weighted chinups etc and keep progressing on everything, this elbow shit is the only littke obsticle i have atm. Hope i can get rid of it

----------

